# aluminum anodize - any interest ?



## will (Jun 20, 2007)

I am considering doing some home anodizing for aluminum, type 6061, I would like to be able to do some splash anodize. I am just thinking about it right now and I might not do it at all. I know that there is interest there, I am trying to get an idea of how much. 

This is interest only at this time.


----------



## Ganp (Jun 20, 2007)

If only you were in the UK I would definitely have been interested.

Good luck with this.:twothumbs



Colin.


----------



## Nebula (Jun 20, 2007)

I am definately interested! KK


----------



## will (Jun 20, 2007)

I wonder if I posted this in the right place?


----------



## souptree (Jun 20, 2007)

Interested!


----------



## Cuso (Jun 21, 2007)

Interested, you might want to try the groupbuys thread...


----------



## will (Jun 21, 2007)

these are the colors that can be used -


----------



## TaschenlampeMann (Jun 21, 2007)

Interested for sure!


----------



## Cuso (Jun 21, 2007)

Do you have price estimate??


----------



## will (Jun 21, 2007)

There are no prices at this time - I would have to make an investment in equipment and supplies before I can start this. I wanted to get an idea of what kind of interest there is before I start to invest in the process. 

I have been in contact with a number of companies for some of the various items needed.


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 22, 2007)

Having looked at this very thing I have to say that between the expense of setting up various tanks of chemicals and maintaining temperatures the ability to apply some times large currents. 
There are lots of dangerous chemicals you need lots of ventilation.
You may or may not be zoned for this type of operation.

An anodizing operation even a small one is an ordeal.
I can almost guarantee that unless you have tens of thousands and a proper location and the drive to do this on a business level.
This will end up being a very costly hobby.
Sort of like taking a hobby to the nth degree.

Anyway I definately recommend that you have a look at your local anodizers and see what kind of deals you can get. Most shops have minimums that range between $100.00 and $1000.00 depending on the size of the shop.
My experience with anodizing shops is that they are generally unpleasant places. Older shops which I have seen in East LA are caustic environments ever metal fitting in the place was rusting..not from water.

Another consideration is the need to do the work without destroying the environment, You just can't pour vats of a bad batch of anodizing mixture down the drain.

I wish you luck but please be careful and consider using a local established shop instead.
Yaesumofo 







will said:


> There are no prices at this time - I would have to make an investment in equipment and supplies before I can start this. I wanted to get an idea of what kind of interest there is before I start to invest in the process.
> 
> I have been in contact with a number of companies for some of the various items needed.


----------



## willrx (Jun 22, 2007)

Interested.


----------



## will (Jun 22, 2007)

Yaesumofo
Thanks for the post here. I was hoping someone else might have looked into the process and point out some of the potential problems. 

My idea was to set up a small, 2 gallon setup. From what I have read so far, most of the chemicals are re-used many times before disposal becomes a problem. There is still more information about the process that I want to investigate before I purchase anything. The majority of the dyes used operate in the 140 degree F. range. The sulphuric acid is a concern ( same acid as used in automobile batteries ) 

Another concern I have is the ability to do a quality job with a small set up. There is a ratio of electical power, acid solution, and temperature that all have to work together to prepare the part for the color dye step. 

I wanted to see what interest there was ( so far - not the amount that I thought there would be ) That is why I put this out there as 'any interest'

I have more reading to do - as they say - I will keep looking into this for awhile and then hopefully arrive at at good conclusion.


----------

